# How to start the video recording remote on 5D M3?



## schmidtfilme (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, 

I would like to record myself on video on my 5D M3 and wonder how I could remotely start recording or get the autofocus to focus?

Any ideas how a possible workflow could look like?

Thanks a lot.

Best regards
- Andreas


----------



## Chris Burch (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought the CamRanger (www.camranger.com) and it will allow you to do both if you have an iPad or iPhone -- might even work with a laptop, too, but I still have to figure that out. You'll be able to focus by touching anywhere on the live view image and can start/stop video or snap photos. There are probably cheaper options but this one is quite elegant and feature rich.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jan 24, 2013)

You understand that the camera doesn't have autofocus while recording, right? 

A simple way to remotely start/stop is to reassign the shutter release to start stop video (you can do this in the menu) then use a timelapse remote or other shutter trigger to start stop.


----------



## NetDog (Jan 24, 2013)

With the 5d3 you could just put the camera in video mode, focus on your target, and use the RC6 remote to start recording. No need to reassign anything.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 25, 2013)

The shutter release button's video record function is set to off by default. You need to change that to be able to start video recording while using a remote.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Jan 26, 2013)

bluegreenturtle said:


> You understand that the camera doesn't have autofocus while recording, right?
> 
> A simple way to remotely start/stop is to reassign the shutter release to start stop video (you can do this in the menu) then use a timelapse remote or other shutter trigger to start stop.



Hi everyone,

Thanks a lot for all the feedback. Yes I understand that the camera doesn't focus while filming. So basically I want to record myself "sharp" with no one else to support me. I will look into the RC6 and how I can make it working for me.

Cheers
- Andreas


----------



## cayenne (Jan 29, 2013)

schmidtfilme said:


> bluegreenturtle said:
> 
> 
> > You understand that the camera doesn't have autofocus while recording, right?
> ...



I am a one man band, filiming a cooking show I like to do.

What I did, was go to Lowe's (home depot would likely have the same stuff) and I bought what is some sort of very flat almost vice like thing...and in that, I clamp down a long, yellow metal ruler that is about 6 ft high or so that I found there.

I've marked on this ruler where my head and nose are..and I place that where I'm gonna shoot myself standing.

I go to that spot, and us an Instadisk (I think that's the name) to get my white balance set with custom white balance (after I set up my clamp lights lighting system to that spot)...I get the camera on the tripod, compose and focus on the large standing ruler.

I then hit record (making sure my attached rode videomic is on)...and the walk over to the ruler in the large heavly clamp. stand in its place, move the ruler out of the shot...and begin my action, talking ,etc.

I usually leave it rolling on things where I'm just talking...do multiple takes while rolling...when I get something I think I'll use, I walk over and manually hit the stop button. I'll often review with playback of that clip in camera to make sure I got composition and lighting right...maybe do another take if needed.

I do this every time. I have a remote controller I do for stills, but for video, I just hit the button manually..I mean, it isn't like I'm taking shots long range or anything...

Anyway, that's how I do it....no need for a remote, but getting some sort of "stand in" that is about as tall as you to focus and help compose the shots with if you are a one man band...is very helpful.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Some decent lighting will let you stop down which will increase the DoF which will make it easier to get the subject in focus. And you can always put a mark on the floor or something, and start recording, go stand in place, wait for a second or two, then begin which will let you edit out the start & end.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 30, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Some decent lighting will let you stop down which will increase the DoF which will make it easier to get the subject in focus. And you can always put a mark on the floor or something, and start recording, go stand in place, wait for a second or two, then begin which will let you edit out the start & end.



Yep...right now, I'm working on learning more about lighting. I have some stands and I've bought different sized clamp lights from the hardware store, and a few diffusers and clamps.

I'm trying to do somewhat of a 3 point lighting...but am limited to the layout of my kitchen..and the mixed lights there (halogen track lighting) and my clamp lights are CFLs...all in the daylight (5500 I think?) range.

Like I mentioned, I got something heavy to clamp a large, tall ruler onto....which I used instead of marking the floors...with this I can know where my head, nose and chin are...and compose the scene knowing better where I'll stand..and focus on that ruler...

Do something like this...no big deal hitting start manually...walking into the scene..doing your bit...walking to hit stop.

That's what editing is for....and since I don't have a clap board, I often use that beginning to talk to describe anything about the scene I want to remind myself about during editing....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 30, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Some decent lighting will let you stop down which will increase the DoF which will make it easier to get the subject in focus. And you can always put a mark on the floor or something, and start recording, go stand in place, wait for a second or two, then begin which will let you edit out the start & end.
> ...



Don't forget to do manual white balance, and you also can use some gels to get all the lighting to be more or less close to the same color temp, which will make it a lot easier to get good looking footage. Don't forget you can use just about anything to flag (block) to get the lighting right where you want it, or use some poster board to reflect light to fill in the side or bottom or your face, or somewhere else. There's a ton you can do with lighting. And use gaffer's tape, a lot easier to work with than duct tape for anything you may not need to permanently tape together.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Don't forget to do manual white balance, and you also can use some gels to get all the lighting to be more or less close to the same color temp, which will make it a lot easier to get good looking footage. Don't forget you can use just about anything to flag (block) to get the lighting right where you want it, or use some poster board to reflect light to fill in the side or bottom or your face, or somewhere else. There's a ton you can do with lighting. And use gaffer's tape, a lot easier to work with than duct tape for anything you may not need to permanently tape together.



I have tried to look for some kind of meter to read color temperature of a room, but man, those things are *$$$$$$$$*!!

How does one manually 'read' the color temperature of the room? I'm trying to figure the best way to get my kitchen all ONE color temp. It is lit with U10 type halogen lights on track lighting (I'm renting so can't change too many things drastically).

The clamp lights, I bought all CFLs for them...they are all 5000K, and I think the halogens are all about 2700K. I can't find replacements for the halogens any higher than 3000K.

So, not sure what to do, I kinda wanted to shoot things in the sunlight range, but not sure how to compromise this. I'm limited on plugs and outlets, so can't light the whole thing with clamp lights, not to mention, it is a b!tch as it is, trying to keep plugs and cords and lights OUT of frame when shooting.



C


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 31, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to do manual white balance, and you also can use some gels to get all the lighting to be more or less close to the same color temp, which will make it a lot easier to get good looking footage. Don't forget you can use just about anything to flag (block) to get the lighting right where you want it, or use some poster board to reflect light to fill in the side or bottom or your face, or somewhere else. There's a ton you can do with lighting. And use gaffer's tape, a lot easier to work with than duct tape for anything you may not need to permanently tape together.
> ...



Take a fairly neutral white object, regular printer paper is OK, not great, but OK, and put it in the lighting, and zoom in to make it take up the vast, vast majority of the frame, especially the center, and take a photo of it. Go into the camera menus and set the custom white balance, and use that photo as the image to take the white balance from. Then you change your camera White Balance mode to use Custom. That's it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5HaRTmbozc is probably a decent enough introduction to it, although I haven't watched it all the way through.


----------

